# Greist hemmer feet



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I thought you guys might enjoy my post on these feet I recently discovered. They are short shank and fit my Featherweight.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are neat. I have attachments to my machines and still have not used them. They haunt me.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Debbie, Charlene Phillips has an excellent book on using the vintage attachments, called "The Sewing Machine Attachment Handbook". Some of those feet can be rather terrifying looking compared to their modern counterparts.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have a couple of those rufflers and have used them several times. I wish I could find some of those hemmers with a long shank. My New Home has a long shank. I've tried using the other hemmers and like you could never get them to hem right.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I had the attachments on the treadle machine. I hemmed and the ruffler was nice. Could set it and even little pleats I thing. My Pfaff has some things I bought some things. I like the button hole attachment.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ruby, you might be able to get an adapter for a long shank.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks CJ, never thought about that.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby,
If you get an adapter, try to get a medal one. We have a plastic one and we think that it flexes too much. 

Elaine


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

I have Greist hemmer feet, but have never used them.

I did buy the "mentioned" book on old machines feet, and did enjoy reading it.

Still haven't tried them out yet! 

Bet those sew-ers from the early years would laugh at our fears of the then common feet.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've had 3 of those rufflers. I've done some heavy duty ruffling in my days. They work well, but usually get tweaked just right for one machine, and would need retweaking for use with a different machine.
But they are good. And some of those feet I recognize and have used some.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I bet you're right Kathy! Some of the vintage attachments are quite bizarre looking!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

CJ, I had looked at the Greist attachments but hadn't ordered any. I was waiting to do some research on them. Looks like you did it and I don't feel the need to reinvent the wheel. So.....

I started looking on eBay. I had already been tempted just because I love the tins. I lost a couple of auctions. Then I bid on another set. The next day I found a just as nice set with a Buy it Now price of less than they had been going for. I waited on the one I currently had a bid on to end. I checked. Yep, I lost. I went to the BIN one and bought it. When I got to PayPal it turned out I was wrong and bought BOTH sets! LOL

So, I now have two sets arriving. I am fine with that. My investment, with shipping, for both was less than $30. I will evaluate them when they arrive and decide which I am keeping. The other I may gift to my aunt. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences.

Mary

p.s. This morning I used the rolled hemmer foot for my Janome. I did okay but I wondered if it would be easier to go over seams with the bigger ones. Can't wait to try!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Man I way overpaid I guess! Mine didn't come in a case and were $49, for 5 hemmers, a straight stitcher and a binder (they all fit the Greist attachment foot).

I can't make the standard hemmer feet work. Take a look at this side by side picture of the Greist (on the left) and the standard Singer hemmer foot. They both make the same size hem, but look how much larger the coil is on the Greist. It's so much easier to use!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am fairly certain one of mine does not have the attachment foot but need to see them to be sure. The box of one looks pristine inside and out and both have the five hemmers a ruffler and a cording foot. One box has several other things in it, too.

I may just use the extras to make some sort of wall hanging for my sewing room if I don't have two attachment feet. I have several "vintage" pieces from sewing boxes that I have been thinking of making a shadow box type piece with.

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ,

I have many sets of attachments and feet. Singer, Greist, and Made in Japan. The Greist hemmers are in my opinion the best thought out of the bunch. The ruffler, tucker, and others I don't know yet. 
I haven't reached that point in my sewing where I've used any of them.

Did you know you can take the hemmers off the adapter foot and use it as a quilting foot? Says so in the instruction book that came with one of my Greist sets. I'm going to be trying that pretty soon. I'm going to machine quilt the cover I'm making for the #2 Singer 66 treadle.

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I agree Joe, the Greist feet are wonderful. 

I did not know you could use the attachment foot for quilting, cool!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I received my first two sets and realized they wouldn't work for the Singer but do work for an old Kenmore I have. But, the cases were nice and I am using them for decor in my sewing room. Both of them were sent in those tyvek envelopes and both of them were smashed shut and the cases slightly damaged. One lady gave me a small refund for that.

I then found another set that was the correct ones on eBay. With shipping I paid <$13. I am very happy with them. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

In the last set of attachments I got, several of the hemmer attachments do not fit on the adapter properly. I'm going to "fit" them myself by polishing them on the back side.

So far all of my sets are for low shank side clamp machines. I've seen pictures of these sets for high shank, slant shank, and the large screw nut types such as used on the older Kenmores, Whites and National machines.

Right now I could use a set for a high shank machine and my old 30s vintage Kenmore.
If anybody sees a set like that please let me know. (If you don't want it anyway.)

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I bought a Greist attachment foot for my slant shank 401, but the hemmer feet I have, while they fit it, they don't line up with the needle so I can't use them on my 401... I'm also on the lookout for a set to fit it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ,

Are you sure the adaptor is for a Slant Shank system? The High Shank adaptor looks the same as the SS but has just a bit less angle to it. Hard to see unless they are side by each.

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes I'm positive. I need a different set of hemmer feet to match the 401 adaptor.


----------

